# Smoked Lake Trout and dip w/ q view



## ctonello (Feb 2, 2014)

Well im glad Im a better smoker than fisherman because otherwise I would starve. So my friend caught a 6.5 lb lake trout yesterday (right beside me I might add) and I said Id smoke it for him. I brined it over night in 8 cups water 1 cup kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar. I let it rest after for 2 hours to form the pellicle and rubbed more brown sugar into it after. Into the apple smoke at 190. 4 hours of smoke until IT of 145. It was delicious and I also used it to make the chive dip from Jeffs book (it calls for salmon but was delicious with trout). Eating the dip right now watching the super bowl. Enjoy the q view.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Yum! Very fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## reinhard (Feb 3, 2014)

Perfect size laker for smoking. Everything looks great!! Reinhard


----------



## edward36 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking very good!!! Will most definitely try it soon!


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

iam usually not big on smoked fish but this one i might have to give a try


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 20, 2014)

im going 2 try this thx for showing


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

I know a guy that make really awesome smoked fish. Usually lakers, rainbows, browns, and sometimes Kokanee. His brine is 1 quart of water, 1 cup of white sugar, 3/4 cup of salt, and 1 cup of cabernet. He claims that white sugar is better for fish than brown sugar, although brown sugar might be better for darker fish (salmon). He usually chops up an onion and puts that in the brine as well. Then smokes with apple usually, sometimes cherry or alder, for 6 hours at 160 degrees.

Don't let him know that I gave out his secret brine recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just trying to share what I have heard. I haven't tried it both ways because I am waiting on my smoker to arrive and cruising around on here for ideas.


----------

